# Anyone thinking of applying for 2011?



## Sunny82 (May 10, 2010)

Yellow!

I'm applying to Tisch for next year (2011 no its not that early!) and I've never applied before so any advice from veterans is welcome. I have even started working on the creative portfolio  I just want to be super safe and have an awesome reel.

Another thing I wanted to ask you kids, am I being completely delusional applying to just the one school? I just love the program they have, its tailor made for me. With just 5% acceptance rate --- but its the program I want... should I look into other schools? be safe?

S


----------



## jojo (May 10, 2010)

I dunno, if you like tish and think you're a perfect fit make sure your application is what THEY'RE looking for.  I would suggest applying to others just in case.  I only applied to columbia this past year and I did get accepted but I got lucky and i Kinda regret not having applied to a few others so I could have a choice.


----------



## Sunny82 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Jojo!
I'm sure it wasn't all luck but talent too that landed you in Columbia. I've been researching (over the web) for what TISCH is looking for, all i've been able to gauge is that admire not just good work but a person's confidence in their work and some degree of technical ability. 

I'm having a hard time thinking of anything "special" to put in my personal statement though, I know that's imp at tisch too. 

I keep looking at other programs but I come from a vfx/animation background and no other program makes use of (polishes up) my technical abilities... Any suggestions on what schools offer more technically intensive training with a directing focus?

I appreciate you time.  Thanks.


----------



## notroberttowne (May 11, 2010)

I know that Chapman has an undergrad animation program with classes you can jump in on with their unlimited classes deal.  They also have a motion capture stage that apparently no one ever uses.  I'd maybe try and contact Judy Kriger to ask about the interplay between the animation and digital arts BFA and the MFA in directing.


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 11, 2010)

Hey! I'm applying next year as well (2011). I'm applying to 7 different schools (NYU is the only one out of california). I'm still in my last year of uni..but im already paranoid that I won't get into any of these competitive schools!! All the ones I like just happen to be the most competitive ones!! haha


----------



## Sunny82 (May 12, 2010)

notroberttowne, thanks for the tip.  I've fired off an email to the support staff at Chapman with my queries. Hoping to hear from them soon... the only thing I've kind of always found off putting about Chapman is their emphasis on group efforts among students. I appreciate a good collaboration among like minded artists but I like that to be my choice... Their Internship and mentorship programs are strong and the tuition is better on my wallet, so I'm investigating! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sunny82 (May 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by Awake&Dreaming:
> Hey! I'm applying next year as well (2011). I'm applying to 7 different schools (NYU is the only one out of california). I'm still in my last year of uni..but im already paranoid that I won't get into any of these competitive schools!! All the ones I like just happen to be the most competitive ones!! haha



Good for you Jessica! and I totally get what you are saying about being paranoid. I'm taking a hiatus from work starting July to get my portfolio together for applying and with the one school selection the pressure is on. 
But we'll get through it! right?

What schools are you applying to?


----------



## Insearchof_ (May 13, 2010)

This seems to be first post addressing 2011. Like you, I am heading into my last year of undergraduate studies. I am looking to apply for Directing to 5 schools. (NYU, Columbia, USC, UCLA and AFI.) However, if USC decides to reenact their GRE requirement, I will not be applying there. Currently, NYU and Columbia are at the top of my list. 

Sunny82, what program are you looking concentrate in?


----------



## Insearchof_ (May 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Awake&Dreaming:
> Hey! I'm applying next year as well (2011). I'm applying to 7 different schools (NYU is the only one out of california). I'm still in my last year of uni..but im already paranoid that I won't get into any of these competitive schools!! All the ones I like just happen to be the most competitive ones!! haha




What schools are you applying to and what will be your concentration?


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 13, 2010)

Yay us!!! I am so glad I discovered this site....not sure how I came across it, but it's greattt.

Anyway Im applying to AFI, UCLA, USC, Calarts, chapman, loyola, & NYU all for Directing. 

I'm hesitant about applying to the schools that require the GRE....I forget which ones those are, but I am reallllyyyy dreading that test. I am trying so hard to avoid it, lol. We'll see though.


----------



## Chris W (May 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Awake&Dreaming:
> Yay us!!! I am so glad I discovered this site....not sure how I came across it, but it's greattt.



Spread the word!  Glad you like it.


----------



## Sunny82 (May 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> This seems to be first post addressing 2011. Like you, I am heading into my last year of undergraduate studies. I am looking to apply for Directing to 5 schools. (NYU, Columbia, USC, UCLA and AFI.) However, if USC decides to reenact their GRE requirement, I will not be applying there. Currently, NYU and Columbia are at the top of my list.
> 
> Sunny82, what program are you looking concentrate in?



Hi, 
What are your area of studies now? (if you don't mind me asking) NYU and Columbia are great choices! Columbia more for their writing program and NYU for the directing.

If my friends keep knocking some further sense into me I will apply to at least both NYU and Columbia. (East Coast schools rule!) I'm applying with a directing focus and I completed my bachelors 5 years ago. 
I'm currently working as a creative director for a boutique animation studio... I have to apply now because I have saved up the funds to put me through the three years of tuition! Finally! 

One thing I wanted to ask both you and Jessica, about the creative (video) reel, are you guys gluing together previous work or starting something from scratch? I want to do something current...


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 13, 2010)

I just finished a short in April that I'm really happy with. I made it knowing that it would be used for my grad school applications, so I'm going to be using it for sure. 

If you have previous work that you feel very satisfied with, use it and you can always create something new and add that as well. 

Right now I'm focusing on the written components for the applications (stories). I feel confident about my writing/stories it's just that I don't enjoy doing it, haha. Props to all the writers out there! Sooo I have to force myself to start early =)


----------



## Sunny82 (May 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> I am a film production major at Howard University in Washington, DC.
> 
> For my visual submission, I will submit two short films. The first short is a 10 minute film I shot back in January. It came out really well, but I know I can do better. Therefore, I intent to shoot another short (around 7-10 minutes) sometime during late October.
> ...



Sounds like a great plan, do you have a story or an idea in mind? 
If you are getting your bachlorette in the States, I don't think you need a GRE(?)
Best of luck to you buddy for the summer, if you like you can keep me/us posted with the progress. Just so we can measure up and get even more anxious! 

Cheers.


----------



## Sunny82 (May 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by Awake&Dreaming:
> I just finished a short in April that I'm really happy with. I made it knowing that it would be used for my grad school applications, so I'm going to be using it for sure.
> 
> If you have previous work that you feel very satisfied with, use it and you can always create something new and add that as well.
> ...



You said it, props to the writers! 
I have my written submission for the portfolio almost banged out. Just keep on revising them to keep the insanity going. 

But the more I look at my work the lesser I like it... Its all commercials and not enough story.  
I have a great script for a short if I find the "right" person to play the lead I think i'll be much better off.

Best o luck, with the writing. I know you can do it! 
Cheers.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jun 27, 2010)

To all of those who are considering applying to USC for 2011, I just checked their updated website, and the rumor is half true.

The Peter Stark Producing Program and the Writing M.F.A will require applicants to take the GRE exam. However, the Film Production program will not.


----------



## MAlbie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am applying to both NYU and Columbia for Fall of 2011 in screen writing. Working on my creative materials and finalizing my essay. 

I thought about applying to USC, UCLA, and AFI, but Columbia and NYU (Columbia in particular) feel more "right" to me as far as the program structure and creative direction. 

Glad to see there are other people who got an early jump on it. 

MAlbie


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely Will apply ASAP. Does anyone know if DVD Submissions are optional?


----------



## maughtry (Jul 23, 2010)

So I've been visiting this site for a while but for some reason never really signed up. I'm signing up now because I'm about to apply to school. I sort of recently decided that, as in last week. I currently live in Little Rock, Arkansas. I moved here 6 months ago to live in the same city as my girlfriend (soon to be fiancÃ©e) and I have been unable to find any work other than being a server. She suggested that I apply to Grad School for next year (I was thinking for 2012 originally). I've been spending the last week trying to figure out which ones I'm going to apply to. So far here's what I'm thinking. 

MFA Screenwriting UCLA
MFA Screenwriting USC
MFA Screenwriting UT- Austin

I figured I might as well run through my ”˜qualifications' such as they are and get some opinions. 

University of South Carolina ”˜09 (that's right, the other USC. Go Cocks.) 
BA Double Major: Media Arts & Film and Media Studies
GPA 3.4 (3.5 in my majors)

I taught Screenwriting for 3 months at a small film school in Greenville, SC after graduating.

I made a short film last summer that has gotten into a few film festivals and even won “Best of Show” at a first year festival. I wrote another film that got into a film festival a few years ago. 

A short film screenplay I wrote got 1st Runner-up for a $100,000 Film Grant in SC. 

Other than that I also went to Africa a few years ago to make some HIV/AIDs awareness PSAs and hope to one day do something with film and Africa, like opening up a film school of some sort. 

There it is. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sunny82 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good for you! 
I'm not applying this year after all due to some personal stuff but i'll definitely apply for 2012. Someone else should take over this thread... 

Impressive resume, I think you won't have any problems getting into the school of your choice.  Keep it up and we might soon be seeing your stuff everywhere. 

If you have any of your work/s uploaded, would you mind sharing a link? 

Best,
S


----------



## maughtry (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, here's my vimeo page. It doesn't have everything I've done but it's got a few things. My demo reel has about everything I've done featured in it at some point. And "All the Missing Pieces" is the short film I made that won the festival. Thanks for the encouragement. 

Here's the link:http://www.vimeo.com/maughtry


----------

